# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti modern

## Peace Boy

Pershendetje te gjithve nese mundeni te me ndihmoni  reth artit modern dhe drejtimet stilistike  qe jane formuar ne artin modern me duhet per nje projekt te shkruaj nese mundeni te me ndihmoni klm

----------

